# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Κιτ 1187 vco

## Μηλων

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω το L7 μήπως να το αλλάξω τρείς φορές πάρα πάνω, γιατι όπως είναι συντωνίζει πολύ πάνω απο τους 108 Mhz .

----------


## χαμραδιο

αλλαξτο αλλα προσεξε μη σου καψει την κεραια απο την τεραστια ισχυ που θα βγαλει!

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

εχω σκεφτει κι εγω να αγορασω το συγκεκριμενο κιτ

το πινιο ποσες σπειρες πρεπει να το βαλω για να λειτουργει σωστα;

----------


## Μηλων

> εχω σκεφτει κι εγω να αγορασω το συγκεκριμενο κιτ
> 
> το πινιο ποσες σπειρες πρεπει να το βαλω για να λειτουργει σωστα;



Νομίζω πως πρέπει να έχει την ίδια αντίσταση με την ενδοχωρητικότητα του συλέκτη στην συχνώτητα που θελεις να το δουλέψεις.

Όπως είναι συντωνίζει πολύ πάνω, η ψύχτρα δεν αφήνει μεγάλα περιθώρια γιαυτό έβαλα ένα με την μισή διάμετρο σύρμα , όσο 

μικραίνει η διάμετρος του σύρματος ανεβαίνει και η αυτεπαγωγή όπως δίνει ένας τύπος.

http://bwrc.eecs.berkeley.edu/research/rf/projects/60ghz/matching/impmatch.html

http://electronicdesign.com/content/...3564_fig03.gif

----------


## moutoulos

Μην πετάτε τα χρήματά σας. Φτιάξτε ένα τέτοιο.
-------------------------------------------

Τα πηνία πάντως για το μπλιμπλίκι (VCO Smart KIT 1187) 
είναι αυτά:

ΠΗΝΙΑ
L1 4T 1mm  diam 7mm
L2 6T 0.5mm diam 4.5mm
L3 10mH ΤΣΟΚ
L4 3.5T 1mm diam 6mm
L5, L8, L9 VK200 RFC
L6 10mH ΤΣΟΚ
L7 3.5T 1mm diam 6mm

----------


## Μηλων

> Μην πετάτε τα χρήματά σας. Φτιάξτε ένα τέτοιο.
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Τα πηνία πάντως για το μπλιμπλίκι (VCO Smart KIT 1187) 
> είναι αυτά:
> 
> ΠΗΝΙΑ
> L1 4T 1mm  diam 7mm
> L2 6T 0.5mm diam 4.5mm
> ...



το τσοκ δεν είναι 10 mh αλλά είναι 10 μh το L7 πρέπει να μεγαλώσει τρείς φορές πάνω.

----------


## Μηλων

Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα ,η πλακέτα με τα εξαρτήματα κολλημένα περιμένει τα15 βόλτς για την πρώτη δοκιμή, πρώτα θα μοντάρω το 1138 κιτ .

----------


## χαμραδιο

μην ξεχασεις να αλλαξεις και το κυκλωμα στην εισοδο του 2sc και κει θελει προσαρμογη.

----------


## Μηλων

τα πρώτα στάδια δουλεύουν καλά έχουν γίνει αλλαγές στα πηνία και στην ταλάντωση πρόσθεσα ένα πυκνωτάκι για να έρθει μέσα στη πάντα των fm .

Έβαλα κι ένα διακοπτάκι για το τελικό τρανζίστορ να κόβει οταν γίνεται ο συντονισμός.

ακόμα δεν σύνδεσα το τελικό 2sc.

----------


## Μηλων

και μια αντίσταση 1w παράλληλα με το vk200 στην βάση του 2sc κατάλληλης τιμής για να έχει το ανάλογο σταθερό φορτίο το 2n4427 οδηγό.

----------


## χαμραδιο

> και μια αντίσταση 1w παράλληλα με το vk200 στην βάση του 2sc κατάλληλης τιμής για να έχει το ανάλογο σταθερό φορτίο το 2n4427 οδηγό.




φτιαξτο να δουλευει σε ταξη Ε για να μη ζεσταινεται.

----------


## Μηλων

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/g8hqp/radio/classe.html

θα περάσει η διαμόρφωση;

το λέει στο κείμενο πως είναι ενα ξεσυντώνιστο τάξης ε το κύκλωμα στους ενισχυτές rf με τρανζιστορ, όπως αυτό που έχω.

----------


## Μηλων

http://www.google.gr/url?sa=i&source...63008783887639

κάπως όπως αυτό, βλέπουμε τί πρέπει να προσθέσουμε στην είσοδο και έξοδο του κιτ.

την αντίσταση 100 ωμ. στην είσοδο και προσαρμογή στα πηνία για να δουλεύουν στην παντα των fm.

δηλ. οχι αντιγραφή οπως στην φωτο αλλα καποιες συμπληρώσεις.

----------


## χαμραδιο

Μηλων μηπως ξερεις γιατι σ εναν πυκνωτη οσο αυξανει η συχνωτητα μικραινει η αντισταση του στο ρευμα;

αμα δεν ξερεις ρωτα καποιον καθηγητη.

----------


## Μηλων

> Μηλων μηπως ξερεις γιατι σ εναν πυκνωτη οσο αυξανει η συχνωτητα μικραινει η αντισταση του στο ρευμα;
> 
> αμα δεν ξερεις ρωτα καποιον καθηγητη.



γιατί δεν ρωτάς τον φίλο σου τον καθηγητή Τομ Αθινγκτον;

----------


## χαμραδιο

> γιατί δεν ρωτάς τον φίλο σου τον καθηγητή Τομ Αθινγκτον;



θα ρωταγα τον σεριφη αλλα φτιαχνει το κυκλωμα hlevastron devise και δεν εχει καιρο.

----------


## χαμραδιο

τελικα δεν μαθαμε το εκαψες το vco;

----------


## Μηλων

οχι απλά δεν σύνδεσα το τελικό 2sc ,το δοκίμασα με την κεραία ακούγεται πολύ καλά μέχρι 1,5 km  μετά  χαμηλώνει το σήμα αλλα περνάει η διαμόρφωση.

----------


## Μηλων

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...8RItOZE30#t=0s

ο χαμραδιο καλεί cq.

----------


## χαμραδιο

ολο πατεντες εισαι , σε ποια συχνωτητα εκανες δοκιμη;

----------


## χαμραδιο

> οχι απλά δεν σύνδεσα το τελικό 2sc ,το δοκίμασα με την κεραία ακούγεται πολύ καλά μέχρι 1,5 km  μετά  χαμηλώνει το σήμα αλλα περνάει η διαμόρφωση.




αφου δεν εχει χωρο για να συνδεθει, η ψυχτρα πεφτει πανω στο πηνιο απλα δεν συνδεεται οπως δειχνει η φωτο της σμαρτ αλλα...

----------


## Μηλων

άσχετο..........................

----------


## χαμραδιο

παρε ενα σχετικο http://wetnet.net/rf_design/pinet.main.cgi

----------


## Μηλων

μάθε και λίγο θεωρεία http://rf-circuits.info/

http://rf-circuits.info/radio/impeda...i-matching-lp/

----------


## Μηλων

αν μπορεί κάποιος απο Αθήνα να κάνει ακρόαση στους 108,1μχ . για να δω αν ακούγεται το vco ας γράψει.

για να γίνει ακρόαση θα πρέπει το ράδιο να είναι αναλογικό και αραιόνωντας λίγο τις σπείρες στο πηνίο ταλάντωσης μενα πλαστικό κατσαβιδάκι να έρθει η λήψη που κάνει το ράδιο λίγο πιο πάνω.

----------


## Μηλων

όποιος ενδιαφέρετε γιαυτό το vco για το πώς συνδέεουμε το τελικό τρανζίστορ και τί αλλαγες χρειάζονται ρωτήστε τους τεχνικούς απο τα άλλα ποστ.

----------


## Μηλων

ο κ. Κ. Τσ. θα σας δώσει τις οδηγείες.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Πρεπει να ειναι πολυ βαρετο να τρολαρει κανεις μονος του.........................
χωρις ουτε μια χαμ_μηλων επιπεδου απαντηση.......

----------


## Μηλων

κ.leosedf Κ.Τσιπουρίδη έχεις bann κι απο μένα.

----------


## Μηλων

με όλο τον σεβασμό.

----------


## τεχνιτης

> όποιος ενδιαφέρετε γιαυτό το vco για το πώς συνδέεουμε το τελικό τρανζίστορ και τί αλλαγες χρειάζονται ρωτήστε τους τεχνικούς απο τα άλλα ποστ.





χρειαζοντε ολες αυτες οι αλλαγες;

----------


## τεχνιτης

αποτι καταλαβα οπως το εχει ειναι υπολογισμενο για τους 144 Μχερτζ και οχι για 88-108 Μχ.

----------


## Μηλων

> αποτι καταλαβα οπως το εχει ειναι υπολογισμενο για τους 144 Μχερτζ και οχι για 88-108 Μχ.






μήπως δουλεύεις σε τεχνικό γραφείο οικοδομικών;

----------


## Studio 12

Φίλε Μηλων μη προσπαθείς να δείξεις ότι έχεις γνώσεις με αερολογίες αυτά τα (αντίσταση με κατάλληλη τιμή,έχουν γίνει αλλαγές στα πηνία, στην ταλάντωση πρόσθεσα ένα πυκνωτάκι ), περισσότερο για άσχετος δείχνεις παρά για σχετικός. Μήλα με πραγματικές τιμές και ανέβασε και ένα σχέδιο με αλλαγές που έχεις κάνει να αποδείξεις ότι δεν αερολογείς.

----------


## selectronic



----------

mikemtb (04-10-19)

----------

